

Hopeful startup founder seeks your advice, where do I find a co-founder? - kilroy123

I could really use some advice. I made a huge mistake, I thought I could start a startup without some kind of advisor, network of people I could turn to for help; or even a co-founder.<p>It certainly isn't too late. There isn't even a product out, but I simply have to much to do at once, with too little help or support.<p>Point blank, I need a co-founder or two.<p>There really isn't anyone in my life right now who would be in this with me, for the long run. Friends, family, and colleagues are totally behind me and think I can come up with a viable business.<p>I think I would be far more successful if I just had a co-founder. So my question is, where and how do I find one?
======
trussi
Since you're posting this question on HN, I'm going to assume you are trying
to do an internet startup.

Are you a hacker or a hustler?

Quick general definitions:

Hacker is the technologist who understands how to use technology to solve
business problems.

Hustler is the sales/marketing person who understand the specific market
vertical (customer problems) and has the ability to sell whatever the hacker
builds in that market.

If you're a hacker, finding hustler co-founders is pretty easy. Look for a
subject matter expert (SME) in the market vertical you are going after. They
should be able to give you all the info you need to penetrate that market
(customer pains, sales strategies, introductions, price points, etc). Al they
have to do is tell you what to build, then sell it.

If you're a hustler looking for a hacker, it's much more difficult. Any hacker
that's actually capable of playing an integral role in your success is already
working on another project. The only place I know of where you can find decent
talent is in corporate America. Find the person living the office space movie
and offer them a path to freedom.

If you're a hustler looking for a hacker, you have to be one hell of a hustler
to get any respect. You have to nail down every possible non-technical aspect
of the opportunity. And it better be one hell of a good plan you put together.
It has to be so well put together that the hacker knows immediately you are
the real deal and all the hacker has to do is hack.

Being a hacker who's been approached by a lot of hustlers over the years,
let's just say you have your work cut out for you (assuming you're the hustler
looking for a hacker).

~~~
kilroy123
Sorry, I should have been more specific. I would be the "hacker". I'm
personally, doing almost all of the development. So I would be overseeing the
technical side.

I'm looking for a co-founder who would be better suited for the business side.
Not that I couldn't or wouldn't be very much involved. I would absolutely be
out there trying to "hustle" and sale all day everyday as well. :)

~~~
trussi
It's a huge step in the right direction if you are willing to get out in front
of customers! That's a pretty scary step for most techies.

You have to narrow down your scope to a specific market vertical. Get as
specific as you can. Then you start getting customer feedback ASAP.

If you have several (or a lot of ) markets you can go after with your idea,
then pick a couple to test.

What sometimes happens is you end up in a market that wasn't even on your
radar because you talk with somebody about the tech you're building and they
apply it based on their experience and, boom, you're in some totally out-of-
left-field market that proves to be the lowest hanging fruit.

Find some competitors, then use LinkedIn to connect with some former
employees, especially sales people. They will be perfect SMEs. Even if you
don't partner with them, you can still pick their brain to get a better
understanding of the market.

Next place to find your hustler would be to identify your best potential
customers, then try to connect with one of the technical people via a back
door channel (i.e. don't just call the company and ask to speak with them).
This is a bit trickier, but still very valuable because you can cultivate a
relationship with an inside champion (which makes the sales process much
easier).

The hardest part (for me anyway) in finding a hustler is that you'll have to
spend time working on your value proposition. Once you branch out beyond being
the lone soldier, you have to figure out how to communicate your idea to other
people. This takes time away from coding, which is always tough for any
hacker. But it's an invaluable exercise.

------
callbackjack
I`d recommend attracting a co-founder. i.e. create some kind of attractive
looking basic concept site and show it around. It`s not a full site, just
something that allows people to visualize your concept. Include a note on the
site explaining that you`re looking for people to work with you on the
project. Ideas are dime a dozen so the more you can show, the greater chance
you`ll have of attracting serious and capable co-founders.

~~~
kilroy123
Good idea, I almost didn't post my question because I don't have something up,
yet.

------
hagyma
You may just need more time or some help!?

Or should you be more specific on your needs? ( Hey! I'm assembling the worlds
coolest cardboard boxes, anyone interested? :)

